

(Another) Graphical User Interface Timeline - alt219
http://toastytech.com/guis/guitimeline.html

======
alt219
The earlier GUI timeline submitted reminded me of the GEM desktop environment.
This site also details many other esoteric GUIs as well, with specifics for
many of the UIs listed.

------
donna
My first computer was this 1984: Apple Macintosh. I still have it in the attic
along with it's system floppy. $3,000 used. We've come a long way baby!

